# L'arnaque de l'iPod



## nobrain (17 Avril 2004)

Je preferais que Apple me propose un systeme robuste fiable, et un mac peformant et moins cher plutot que un bete balladeur numerique cher dont je n'ai aucun usage. iPod poudre aux yeux?

Apple mise tout sur l'iPod? Ca m'embeterais bien.
Niveau communication ils ont assurés tout le monde parle que de ca, mais le reste, le coeur de metier d'apple?

Qd apple proposera des machines performantes ET abordables??
Qd auront nous droit à des cartes graphiques correctes?
Qd auront nous des jeux?

Sinon j'ai l'impression que dans 2 ans j'aurais un PC et peut etre un iPod...
Et les arguments 64 bits  blabla, j'ai eu le droit à la meme phase lors du passage 68k au PPC qui devait tout changer. (passage d'un LC475 à un PM7100)

(Je precise que j'ai un mac depuis 1986 environ, un mac 128k..)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2004)

Personne ne vous oblige à l'acheter... Ni à troller.

Moi en relisant mon devis je mes suis rendu compte que je me faisais entuber profond en payant aussi cher mon Ipod amélioré que mon emac, je l'ai tout simplement supprimé de ma commande sans en faire une maladie...

Performance-prix : emac jusqu'à nouvel ordre

Jeux : premier mac en 86 ---&gt; avez vous encore l'âge !!!!


----------



## purestyle (17 Avril 2004)

Avec un mac on ne joue pas môssieur, on travaille !

(tain si avec ça chuis pas dans la citation du jour de macgé)


----------



## woulf (17 Avril 2004)

en voilà un post qui tombe à point, il est vrai que l'ipod c'est un machin qui vient de sortir


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Avril 2004)

J'ai cru a une vrai arnaque a l'ipod, je tombe sur un post qui fait bien avancer le schmilblic la


----------



## tornade13 (17 Avril 2004)

message du dessus by  *Tornade13*


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2004)

Ça tombe bien, je viens d'en commander un, d'iPod !!


----------



## tornade13 (17 Avril 2004)

T'aurais pu en prendre un pour moi (je suis pas difficile)


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2004)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pu en prendre un pour moi (je suis pas difficile)



Je pensais plutôt en offrir un à notre _ami_ sans cerveau, histoire de lui remplir un peu la tête !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











C'est quand même beaucoup plus agréable de se faire arnaquer en musique non ?


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2004)

nobrain a dit:
			
		

> Je preferais que Apple me propose un systeme robuste fiable,



ça s'appelle Mac OS X




			
				nobrain a dit:
			
		

> et un mac peformant et moins cher



ça s'appelle un eMac




			
				nobrain a dit:
			
		

> plutot que un bete balladeur numerique cher dont je n'ai aucun usage.



tu achette pas si tu n'a pas besoin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				nobrain a dit:
			
		

> Qd auront nous des jeux?



viens dans les forums de la MGZ si tu est un homme


----------



## fanou (17 Avril 2004)

ça n'a rien a voir mais je viens de recevoir un mail contenant le virus netsky, expédié par... macinside !
Tu es passé sur PC ?


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2004)

non, mais c'est un pciste qui ma dans son carnet d'adresse


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> viens dans les forums de la MGZ si tu est un homme



ah ! ah! macinside,tu l'as mouché notre pote ,là!
je crois que son compteur va rester a 1 post!


----------



## iMax (18 Avril 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ah ! ah! macinside,tu l'as mouché notre pote ,là!
> je crois que son compteur va rester a 1 post!



Personne le regrettera..


----------



## Couhoulinn (18 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, mais c'est un pciste qui ma dans son carnet d'adresse



ou ils ont trouvé ton adresse sur un site... ils scannent les sites pour récupérer les adresses...


----------



## Couhoulinn (18 Avril 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Avec un mac on ne joue pas môssieur, on travaille !
> 
> (tain si avec ça chuis pas dans la citation du jour de macgé)



Pourquoi on pourrait pas jouer avec un mac? la vie numérique chère à Apple passe aussi par les jeux. Ils ne l'ont pas encore compris. toi non plus.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Moi aussi j'ai droit à une ptit citation hehe


----------



## purestyle (18 Avril 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi on pourrait pas jouer avec un mac? la vie numérique chère à Apple passe aussi par les jeux. Ils ne l'ont pas encore compris. toi non plus.



EAsports ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Depuis que je joue plus du tout je bosse bien plus, donc...


----------



## macinside (18 Avril 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ah ! ah! macinside,tu l'as mouché notre pote ,là!



mon avatar lui a fait peur


----------



## macinside (18 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça tombe bien, je viens d'en commander un, d'iPod !!



j'espère que tu la pris sur l'applestore, comme ça tu aura le kit de connexion hifi offert


----------



## alèm (18 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça tombe bien, je viens d'en commander un, d'iPod !!



et moi je me reiens d'en commander un deuxième


----------



## alèm (18 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça tombe bien, je viens d'en commander un, d'iPod !!



et moi je me retiens d'en commander un deuxième


----------



## macinside (18 Avril 2004)

on va en piquer a  Lagerfeld  ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2004)

Y'a que les imbéciles qui ne changent pas d'avis : je vais sans doute m'offrir mon premier avec une belle gravure au laser.


----------



## minime (19 Avril 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Depuis que je joue plus du tout je bosse bien plus, donc...



_All work and no play makes purestyle a dull boy_ 
_All work and no play makes purestyle a dull boy_ 
_All work and no play makes purestyle a dull boy_ 
_All work and no play makes purestyle a dull boy_ 
_All work and no play makes purestyle a dull boy_ 
_All work and no play makes purestyle a dull boy_ 
_All work and no play makes purestyle a dull boy_ 
_All work and no play makes purestyle a dull boy_ 
_All work and no play makes purestyle a dull boy_ 
_All work and no play makes purestyle a dull boy_ 
_All work and no play makes purestyle a dull boy_ 
_All work and no play makes purestyle a dull boy_ 
_All work and no play makes purestyle a dull boy_ 
_All work and no play makes purestyle a dull boy_
_All work and no play makes purestyle a dull boy_


----------



## nato kino (20 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'espère que tu la pris sur l'applestore, comme ça tu aura le kit de connexion hifi offert



Ben tient !!  Et avec le bon d'achat d'Apple, c'est royal !!


----------



## purestyle (20 Avril 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> _All work and no play makes purestyle a dull boy_
> _All work and no play makes purestyle a dull boy_
> _All work and no play makes purestyle a dull boy_
> _All work and no play makes purestyle a dull boy_
> ...



rendez vous tribune Boulogne si t'es un homme


----------



## minime (20 Avril 2004)

Je peux venir avec quelques amis du sud de la Loire qui préfèrent le rugby ?


----------



## purestyle (20 Avril 2004)

pff chochote, ceci dit avec cet avatar, on voit que tu n'es que la moitiée d'un homme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais on s'éloigne du sujet de notre disque dur/jukebox balladeur favori, qui grâce une gravure "purestyle" devient un objet d'art culte.


----------



## minime (20 Avril 2004)

D'où le PowerBook, mais en fait c'est pas la taille qui compte, comme dirait Maradona, en ajoutant que le plus important c'est le poids.


----------



## Silverscreen (20 Avril 2004)

Pour revneir au 1er post, bonjour les remarques à la c** : des jeux y'en aurait plus si la part de marché d'Apple était plus grande or je ne doute pas qu'Apple aimerait dépasser les 3%. 
Chacun sachant que l'argent est le nerf de la guerre et que l'iPod a bien rapporté et qu'en plus il fait de la pub à Apple, c'est évidemment tout bénef pour la R&amp;D et pour les ventes de Mac (en tout cas, c'est pas pire).

Si Jobs avait voulu être un Sony américain, il aurait arrêté de vendre des ordis plus tôt (Pippin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Newton, Ecrans) : je pense qu'Apple est toujours concentré sur son rôle (il me semble que le NAB a qd même bien occulté l'iPod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
D'ailleurs vu l'ego de Jobs qui se targue de la révolution de l'informatique personnelle et qui aime pouvoir dire des trucs du genre "The macintosh Experience is nowhere comparable to what we can feel on a dull Windows machine : it's a catarsis" (meme si j'ai inventé la citation), je suis sûr que l'informatique restera la prioriré d'Apple.

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a de vieux mac users qui ont mal digéré le passage à Mac OS X et l'adaptation récente d'Apple aux bonnes vieilles règles du marché (création de gammes artificiellement différenciées, matériel à marges hautes, flux tendu, effets d'annonce, accessoires "mode" couteux) mais pour moi, la survie d'Apple a été à ce prix. 
Dire, "je préférais quand Apple faisait un OS que je connaissais bien et même s'il trainait une architecture néandertalienne,  je le maitrisais parfaitement" ça revient à dire "le monde Windows n'existe pas, Apple n'a pas de concurrence et il sera toujours là parce que je l'AIMEUH"...

Ca devait être les mêmes qui aimaient les autres produits novateurs d'Apple de la période pré-retour de Jobs mais bon je préfère un futur à l'iPod qu'un passé à la Pippin.

Le vieux couplet *"Apple a changé, c'est devenu des méchants à cause de Jobs parce qu'ils m'ont obligé à abandoner Mac OS 9 et que maintenant ils ne pensent qu'à faire du fric avec leurs ordis et leurs produits numériques tendance"*  c'est un truc de vieux nostalgique qui occulte la réalité du marché et le statut d'entreprise d'Apple.  J'imagine mal Apple essayer de faire moins d'argent avec ses consommateurs et faire les meilleurs produits du monde : y aurait pas qqchose d'antinomique des fois ? 

La période a peut-être existé où Apple faisait plein de trucs marrants et où il y avait PLEIN de macs différents et où y avait des technologies propriétaires SUPER (ports série Apple, Appletalk) et des technologies TRES COUTEUSES de série (SCSI en interne) et où Apple ignorait les bases du marketing : pour les nostalgiques je rappelle que cette période a failli tuer Apple et que les macs étaient alors hors de prix.

Bon, je me suis énervé alors que le 1er post était peut-être celui d'un PC user.

Et les vieux vous faites plus chier d'abord ! C'est parce que vous avez eu votre premier Mac en 86 que vous avez plus de mérite que ceux qui ont eu le leur en 97, ce serait même l'inverse !!

&lt;Fin du coup de gueule&gt;

Aahhh, ça fait du bien...


----------



## Silverscreen (20 Avril 2004)

Je peux venir avec des potes fan Rugby, c'est vrai. MiniMe, je suis ton demi-homme.

ALLEZ L'USAP, ALLEZ L'USAP, ALLEZ L'USAP, ALLEZ L'USAP, ALLEZ L'USAP, ALLEZ L'USAP, ALLEZ L'USAP, ALLEZ L'USAP... 

Au fait, Boulogne c'est pas dans le grand Nord ?


----------



## huexley (20 Avril 2004)

Silverscreen a dit:
			
		

> Le vieux couplet *"Apple a changé, c'est devenu des méchants à cause de Jobs parce qu'ils m'ont obligé à abandoner Mac OS 9 et que maintenant ils ne pensent qu'à faire du fric avec leurs ordis et leurs produits numériques tendance"*  c'est un truc de vieux nostalgique qui occulte la réalité du marché et le statut d'entreprise d'Apple.  J'imagine mal Apple essayer de faire moins d'argent avec ses consommateurs et faire les meilleurs produits du monde : y aurait pas qqchose d'antinomique des fois



Le problème étant que le Slogan "think different" a été un peu trop bien prit au pied de la lettre


----------



## Onra (20 Avril 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Le problème étant que le Slogan "think different" a été un peu trop bien prit au pied de la lettre



Bien vu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est effectivement tout le coeur du pbm. Les macusers sont trop affectifs avec leur marque fétiche. Combien se lamentent sur le forums de voir Apple se concentrer autant sur son balladeur en dépit de ses ordinateurs ? Par contre, je suis persuadé que les actionnaires trouvent ça très bien


----------



## donatello (20 Avril 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Personne le regrettera..



Si les gens vous dérangent vous pouvez ouvrir un forum privé


----------



## CastorJR (20 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> viens dans les forums de la MGZ si tu est un homme



mais bien sur, et far cry, stalker, half life², star wars galaxies, PlanetSide, tribes Vengeance, painkiller, collin mac rae 4 , battlefield 1942 &amp; vietnam, max payne 2(quoique lui va surement arriver avant 2006), tout les mmorpg, lock on, thief 3, leisure suit harry, toca race drivers, prince of percia, beyond good&amp;evil, and many, many, many more.

et counter-strike,(tounjours le jeu online le + joué au monde) tjrs pas sur mac?


----------



## Couhoulinn (20 Avril 2004)

CastorJR a dit:
			
		

> et counter-strike,(tounjours le jeu online le + joué au monde) tjrs pas sur mac?



et un OS de Microsoft viable, toujours pas sur PC ?


----------



## chagregel (20 Avril 2004)

CastorJR a dit:
			
		

> mais bien sur, et far cry, stalker, half life², star wars galaxies, PlanetSide, tribes Vengeance, painkiller, collin mac rae 4 , battlefield 1942 &amp; vietnam, max payne 2(quoique lui va surement arriver avant 2006), tout les mmorpg, lock on, thief 3, leisure suit harry, toca race drivers, prince of percia, beyond good&amp;evil, and many, many, many more.
> 
> et counter-strike,(tounjours le jeu online le + joué au monde) tjrs pas sur mac?



Sur place ou a emporter ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bôoo, un solitaire...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_ Je suis caché au fond, à droite puis à gauche, sous le radiateur..._


----------



## WebOliver (20 Avril 2004)

Des réactions au message de Silverscreen?



			
				Silverscreen a dit:
			
		

> Pour revneir au 1er post, bonjour les remarques à la c** : des jeux y'en aurait plus si la part de marché d'Apple était plus grande or je ne doute pas qu'Apple aimerait dépasser les 3%.
> Chacun sachant que l'argent est le nerf de la guerre et que l'iPod a bien rapporté et qu'en plus il fait de la pub à Apple, c'est évidemment tout bénef pour la R&amp;D et pour les ventes de Mac (en tout cas, c'est pas pire).
> 
> Si Jobs avait voulu être un Sony américain, il aurait arrêté de vendre des ordis plus tôt (Pippin
> ...


----------



## chagregel (20 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Des réactions au message de Silverscreen?



Je croyais que tu fermais ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_PS: Attends je lis son post _


----------



## chagregel (20 Avril 2004)

> Et les vieux vous faites plus chier d'abord ! C'est parce que vous avez eu votre premier Mac en 86 que vous avez plus de mérite que ceux qui ont eu le leur en 97, ce serait même l'inverse !!



Quoiqu'il en soit, la cible d'Apple a changé, serait-ce étonnant qu'elle devienne les Hard-Gamer d'ici quelques années?
Ils sont précurseur en matière de hard et peuvent véhiculer une image positive lors des grosses LAN.

J'imagine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 une pub Apple avec un G5 sur UT 2004 lors d'une LAN, juste les sons de la partie et un petit message a la fin... du genre.. va te coucher avec ton Pc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Si je suis pas encore assez provoc. je peux faire pire_


----------



## vincmyl (20 Avril 2004)

Apple a clairement élargit ses cibles... et tant mieux


----------

